# 66 GTO dash insert?



## 66GTOVERT (Feb 10, 2014)

Ok, this might be a really stupid question but here goes. I purchased 2 walnut inserts for my non-ac dash on my 66 Convertible. The first from Year One and it fits great except for around the turn signal indicator, the cut out is about an 1/8th of an inch to low. So being an optimist and thinking that I may have gotten a bad one I purchased another from Ames and the the same thing. I purchased the car from the original owner and he says the dash has never been apart. Am I missing something????


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

I've never bought an insert that didn't need some trimming to fit properly, so I don't think you're missing anythign.

They all are about the same and need "tuning" for perfect fit, in my experience.

I modify them to minimize the gaps. 

Based on your description, I might looks at lightly opening the gauge and radio openings to give a consistent gap around all the openings once the panel is installed.


----------

